# La300 and goats



## BORGIA (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone know the dosage for la300 and goats? And how many days to give it? My goat had a stuck placenta after kidding and everyone is saying she is likely infected. I have la300 from my cattle. This should work right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pen G is best for uterine infections SQ, 1 cc per 20 lbs 2 x a day for 5-7 days, depending on severity. 
Be sure to pull back on syringe and check for blood before injecting the penG, if you see blood in the syringe, pull it out and try a different spot. 

Never used the LA300 but it isn't the best for what your doe has going on.


----------

